# Top architecture firm for high-rise residential project



## minhksb (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I am not sure if this is the right forum to post this. Forgive me if this is the wrong place.

I need your advices on which you think are the best architecture firms for high-rise residential project.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## minhksb (Mar 14, 2009)

Some advices or ideas please!


----------

